# Baskin Hoggin's - 31 Flavors of Hedgehog



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's the beginnings of my latest hedgehog photo shoot idea. I made me smile so I thought I'd share. I want to actually get 31 different hedgehogs, but it might take me a bit.

[attachment=0:18p3l5t3]IMG_2587-1.JPG[/attachment:18p3l5t3]

[attachment=1:18p3l5t3]IMG_2586-1.JPG[/attachment:18p3l5t3]

[attachment=2:18p3l5t3]IMG_2584-1.JPG[/attachment:18p3l5t3]


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

[attachment=1:18azrfkp]IMG_2591-1.JPG[/attachment:18azrfkp]

[attachment=0:18azrfkp]IMG_2594-1.JPG[/attachment:18azrfkp]


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah! I would love to put two babies in cup at once hahaha that would be so cute  I don't think i've ever seen a basskin robins in canada though :/


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great idea  I love the hedgie flavs that you have so far.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> Ah! I would love to put two babies in cup at once hahaha that would be so cute


Oooh, good idea!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

pooka dotted said:


> Ah! I would love to put two babies in cup at once hahaha that would be so cute  I don't think i've ever seen a basskin robins in canada though :/


It could be a double scoop! :lol:

I love the last picture in your first post; so funny! This thread made me smile too, thanks!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I would have to go back for seconds!
So cute!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, don't forget the sprinkles on top! :lol:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Cracking up at the third photo in the first post! Looks like he's saying "uhhh...little help here?" :lol: :lol:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

This is an absolutely adorable idea! oh my gosh.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Oh yeah, don't forget the sprinkles on top! :lol:


and a cherry! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

This is so awesome! I love it!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think you should...if I can force my un-creative opinion on you...do a calendar and show it to BR. You could make every pic related to that month, somehow, with BR logo prominently displayed...you've got a lot of talent! Use it! I would do it if A) I could take pictures B) Snarf would come out of his bag for said pictures and C) I had just one ounce of creativity.

pooka - maybe it's an Alberta thing? Cuz I'm sure they have (had?) at least a couple in Edm. Not sure about anywhere else.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

pooka dotted said:


> Ah! I would love to put two babies in cup at once hahaha that would be so cute  I don't think i've ever seen a basskin robins in canada though :/


Baskin Robins has been in Canada for years. Maybe they just aren't popular in your area.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

MissC said:


> I think you should...if I can force my un-creative opinion on you...do a calendar and show it to BR. You could make every pic related to that month, somehow, with BR logo prominently displayed...you've got a lot of talent! Use it! I would do it if A) I could take pictures B) Snarf would come out of his bag for said pictures and C) I had just one ounce of creativity.


If this will somehow lead me to getting free ice cream, I'll totally do it! :lol:


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

[attachment=0:2iz28n4f]IMG_2621.JPG[/attachment:2iz28n4f]

[attachment=1:2iz28n4f]IMG_2613.JPG[/attachment:2iz28n4f]

[attachment=2:2iz28n4f]IMG_2604.JPG[/attachment:2iz28n4f]


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

[attachment=0:36vdkhdq]IMG_2644.JPG[/attachment:36vdkhdq]

[attachment=1:36vdkhdq]IMG_2637.JPG[/attachment:36vdkhdq]

[attachment=2:36vdkhdq]IMG_2629.JPG[/attachment:36vdkhdq]


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

[attachment=0:1hrun0dy]IMG_2655.JPG[/attachment:1hrun0dy]


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Nancy said:


> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> > Ah! I would love to put two babies in cup at once hahaha that would be so cute  I don't think i've ever seen a basskin robins in canada though :/
> ...


Maybe.. I'e been in vancouver and major cities in bc though and never ONCE have I seen a baskin robins... i feel left out  All I have is Dairy queen..

MissC It probably is an Alberta thing... along with riding quads on the highway


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> MissC It probably is an Alberta thing... along with riding quads on the highway


Funny, funny girl. At least we Albertans know enough to keep our sleds out of avalanche areas, unlike some...<ahem>...British Columbians...


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Who all is from Alberta?  And where abouts, if you don't mind me asking. I'm still not familiar with all the most frequent posters, but I live in Alberta.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Sarah, how good are you with photoshop? You could "paint" the hedgie different flavors.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The new pictures are adorable!! I'm so jealous that you have access to so many cute hedgies!! We don't have a "vanilla" yet. 
They are turning out great.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Those pics made me LOL! They are so cute and really original, the hedgie-expressions are priceless 

I do believe that there is still a BR in West Edmonton Mall...have never patronised it...would probably be slightly fatal, like the time I caved and finally bought a cinnamon bun from Cinnazeo....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!



MissC said:


> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> > MissC It probably is an Alberta thing... along with riding quads on the highway
> ...


MissC - as a fellow (honourary) Albertan, I shall hold your coat as you and Pooka duke it out in the parking lot


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

mmmm Baskin Robbins. Memories of my childhood there. I had never really noticed that lack of BR in Alberta. We should start a petition, get them out here!
Don't worry Miss C - I got your back as well! although, Pooka does have those absolutely adorable hoglets!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm from Alberta too...? Haha. Kind of by Red Deer, I guess.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Y'all are making me want some Baskin Robbins now! Good thing there's one right down the road!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> Hey Sarah, how good are you with photoshop? You could "paint" the hedgie different flavors.


Oooh, not great, but I might have to give that a try.


----------

